# GOOSE CHICKEN's 2012 Slot Car Triathalon mail in race. Massive amount of Pictures!!!



## CTSV OWNER

Ok the feild is now filled to capacity. We have all of the entrants returning to the track. A few of the racers are stopping in at the station for some last minute tuning. 









A few more have spilled over to the neighbors shop. Although he mainly fixes lawmowers.

















In No particular order here are our racers:
Coach61 with his decaled Mustang Convertible









Clydeomite with his decaled Mustang hardtop.









vaBcHRog we've seen this car in pictures before.









Wheelszk with his bright red GTO









sethndaddy's Green Grandsport


----------



## CTSV OWNER

bmt216a's Gold Cuda









Schocker36's WL Camaro









hojoe's Blue Cobra with driver









gearhead's white/orange Camaro









ParkRNDL's fresh off the trailer Camaro









dyno dom's yellow Grandsport









h.o.slotrods white Cobra









70SS's dark blue Grandsport


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Albie's black flamed Camaro









Shipsgunner yellow Camaro









Bearsox's silver chrome Camaro









41Willys Silver Chrome Willys









Fordcowboy's Richard Petty tribute Daytona









dyno's dark blue GTO









mahorsc's orange Camaro









desototjets silver Corvette









Thats all the racers and their cars.

And next to the scofflaws


----------



## CTSV OWNER

We caught a few pushing the limits of the laws 

Front tire infractions Are those THUNDERSLICKS??









"O" rings? You can't get away with that here mister.









What in the wide world of front tires are you trying to pull?









Those RED front tires look great but are not going anywhere near the track.









Got the whole wild gang togeather in one bust









Don't even try it mister









More to come....


----------



## Gear Head

They look great! Wish I knew I could decorate it up. I should have paid better attention. I hope my armature catches on fire during competition, it was a real dog. I wanted to change it soooo bad, but resisted the temptation in order to stay within the rule guidelines. Hey maybe spectators could gather around my Camaro inferno to stay warm during the race. :tongue: 

Let the fun begin. Good luck to all.


----------



## roadrner

Looks like the whole force was out on this run. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Gear Head

I just noticed the working lights on the 'fuzz' cars. That's awesome. I also never saw so many black/wht cop cars in one place. You lucky dog you.


----------



## sethndaddy

what do lawbreakers Sethndady, Wheelszk and parkRNDl have in common?
only we know, lol. oh, and Goose, cuz he saw where all the cars came from.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow, you weren't kidding in the other thread about the JL police... ROFL! And if I had known you were doing so many pics, i'd have sent the tow rig along for the ride...

--rick

edit: oh, and Ed, i'm not telling either...


----------



## Dyno

Im very excited for the racing to begin, especially since this is my first ever H.O. slotcar event :thumbsup:, too bad Im not actually there.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

whats with that last pic? (dont even try it mister) chassie setting there with a huge motor in it next to a chrome willys. mmmmmmm i wonder. lol


----------



## 41-willys

H.O. Slotrods said:


> whats with that last pic? (dont even try it mister) chassie setting there with a huge motor in it next to a chrome willys. mmmmmmm i wonder. lol


Shoot, no one was supposed to see the secret weapon untill race time


----------



## shocker36

Wait a minute mine are not orings look close and you will see the ribs in them in took me forever to get them like that. Thats why I asked if we could use them I took them off and took the time to grind them waaayyyy down. Thanks for the compliment thinking there oring though.:thumbsup:
Great pics and commentary


----------



## bearsox

*Awesome pool a pics ! I'm lovin it all the way ..... well maybe not quite so much those ultra brite red front tires Bill had on that GTO LOL ! Really Bill it looks like one on my oldtimers rides built to be seen by guys like me with bad eyes LOL Love it ! :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Gear Head

Hey, it looks like Alice from the Brady bunch is under cover. Look closely, she's wearing a blonde wig and she's next to the tire rack, checking out the new Good Year compounds. Cover up those tires teams.


----------



## coach61

HEy my cars pic was first, hope it enjoys it cuz thats the only lead it is going to have lol...

Cars look great Goose!


----------



## wheelszk

bearsox said:


> *Awesome pool a pics ! I'm lovin it all the way ..... well maybe not quite so much those ultra brite red front tires Bill had on that GTO LOL ! Really Bill it looks like one on my oldtimers rides built to be seen by guys like me with bad eyes LOL Love it ! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bear :wave:*



WHY DO YOU THINK i WEAR GLASSES?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Sometimes the smallest shops are the best.









But it also helps to have alot of friends.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well after a signed and notarized letter a reinspection was allowed for the front tires in question.









Release the man his word is honest and true, they are JL tires. They've just had ALOT of work done to them. One of the other drivers was so mad he almost hit his dog.


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Goose, I'm really enjoying all the pics.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## albie

Yea looks good....... Thanks again it was fun


----------



## shocker36

Thanks for paying off the tech inspectors Goose


----------



## bmt216a

I knew my Cuda would wind up on stands, but I was hoping to at least finish a few laps first. Great pics


----------



## mahorsc

any racing or testing done this weekend????


----------



## CTSV OWNER

We did some tech and a little bit of racing. Snapped a few pictures had a few wrecks. Had alot of laughs. Found some very fast cars and did a few simple tech inspections. 

More racing this weekend.

Dave


----------



## Dyno

Your teasing us Dave....lol


----------



## fordcowboy

no he killing us . lololololol


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok You asked for it. MORE PICTURES. 
First we all made it to the pits and had to go thru tech inspection.








Some drove their cars while others were brought in on carriers and even had one trailered.









The Elcamino broke down on the long haul









Classic rivalry, Ford versus Chevy versus Mopar









Waiting for tech inspection can be brutal.









Almost ready to race.









No problems with the sun shining in Bill's eyes.










Having fun Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

We have our first wreck. It's a nasty one folks this guy went up and over and got hung up in the wires. Where's the safety officials? Who OK'd the placement of those wires?










Still havin fun Dave


----------



## coach61

argh this is killing me, I am at work and they block pics from your site so I can't see them who got over the fence? here all day 12 hours so will be like FOREVER before i can see the pics by then I will have napped and forgotten all about this thread again and forget to go back and look.. the pain the pain...


Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

thanks for that rescue job. the El Camino came home on a wrecker. it's a sad day when your tow vehicle has to be towed... :lol:










btw, whoever's chrome Willys that is, i really like the way the wheels are painted. that lug nut detail is cool...

--rick


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Here is the road course in action.
[ame=http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj168/CTSV_OWNER/?action=view&current=e96ad6fb.flv]







[/ame]

This little Cobra was kind of loud but ran well.
[ame=http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj168/CTSV_OWNER/?action=view&current=ae7022e1.flv]







[/ame]

Dave


----------



## bearsox

*Video , pics , and a running narrative ! Who could ask for more ? Thanks Dave for an awesome fun event and a fun way to follow the action as i'm enjoying the heck out of it.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## shocker36

He should be a NCar announcer.


----------



## desototjets

I've been checking back here for updates and just now realized that the race isn't until 2012.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

say it isnt so.cant wait that long.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

desototjets said:


> I've been checking back here for updates and just now realized that the race isn't until 2012.


Hey I posted it so it must be true...I am the worlds best procrastinator, but atleast I let you know far in advance.


LOL Dave


----------



## desototjets

LOL Yes, you did.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hi Dave, is there any practicing or tuning prior to racing? 
Anything going on, we'll even settle for track gossip or pit squabbles?


----------



## Super Coupe

I wonder if the delay is pot holes in the track like at Daytona.


----------



## TK Solver

Yep... I bet he sat some cars with those Mattel Goodyears on the track and he's busy repairing the craters.


----------



## shocker36

Anymore updates?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Whew I've done alot of racing. 

I run each car for 25 laps and every 7-8 laps (or crash) I clean the tires and pickup shoes if needed. THEN I have my friend run the same car another 25 laps and we pick the best time for each of us and divide that by two. That was just the road course.


Then we moved onto the dragstrip. We do ten runs each on the dragstrip, Thats 20 runs per car.

Little Cobra ready at the line









Runnin hard down the track










At the finish line









Getting the timeslip








Was this guy peeing in the tank?


----------



## Dyno

It looks like an angry mob that was anxiously awaiting to hear some race results visited the dragstrip, because I noticed a bunch of overturned cars behind the bleachers in the second photo....lol


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Time slips for the road course and drags.

I'm just listing the color, make and model of the car. You know which car is yours!

Some cars were set up very well for the road course and some were set up as super drag cars. Some performed well at both.

We still have the oval to run on but that comes with a twist. Hmmmmmm????

Color.. Car description....... Road course......Dragstrip ..... comments

White Ford Mustang ........ 7.670 ............ 2.635 .... front end bouncy
Green Ford Mustang ....... 6.615 ............ 2.180 .... smooth & strong
Orange Challenger ...... .... 6.421 ............ 2.173 .... go's on two wheels 
Gold Cuda ....................... 6.605 ............ 1.966 .... tail end light
White/green Camaro ....... 6.212 ............ 2.126 .... a pleasure to drive
Blue Cobra ...................... 6.664 ............ 2.087 .... smooth
White/orange Camaro .....  6.362 ............ 1.978 .... no coast 
red/chrome Camaro ....... 6.640 ............ 1.827 .... tail happy
yellow Corvette G/S ....... 6.521 ............ 2.201 .... very loud & fun to run
white Cobra .................... 6.258 ............ 1.914 .... darn good car
blue Corvette G/S ........... 6.430 ............ 2.021.... requires lots of throttle
black flamed Camaro ...... 6.374 ............ 2.069 .... lots of coast
pale yellow Camaro ........ 6.291 ............ 2.080 .... silicones rub body
silver chrome Camaro .... 6.030 ............ 1.742 .... fast very fast
silver chrome Willys ....... 6.580 ............ 2.118 .... best looking car
blue Daytona ................. 6.627 ............ 2.054 .... stays on the best
blue GTO ........................ 6.610 ............ 2.023 .... motor smells
orange Camaro .............. 6.246 ............ 1.553 .... crazy rpm's
silver Corvette ................ 6.088 ............ 2.292 .... great rpm's
red GTO .......................... 6.652 ............ 2.033 .... front end hops
green Corvette G/S ......... 6.699............ 1.936.... smooth


Next the oval with a surprise....

Some cars were good some were great and some will be subjected to a tear down and inspection by a independent third party.

Dave


----------



## Dyno

Whats the deal with most of the Camaros??? Is the body really that much better? I see that my car has a smelly motor...:freak: 

Maybe some oil got on the motor if the car was upside down when it got shipped? It didnt smell when it left...lol


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Dyno said:


> Whats the deal with most of the Camaros??? Is the body really that much better? I see that my car has a smelly motor...:freak:
> 
> Maybe some oil got on the motor if the car was upside down when it got shipped? It didnt smell when it left...lol


I noted that about your motor because of the great memories when I was a few years younger and slot car racing was so much fun. You can associate the sounds of racing with the smells. 

Thanks for the memories.

I had no idea why so many choose the Camaro body. Is there something I am missing? Will someone let me know why so many choose to run it.

Dave


----------



## Dyno

CTSV OWNER said:


> I noted that about your motor because of the great memories when I was a few years younger and slot car racing was so much fun. You can associate the sounds of racing with the smells.
> 
> Thanks for the memories.
> 
> I had no idea why so many choose the Camaro body. Is there something I am missing? Will someone let me know why so many choose to run it.
> 
> Dave


 I noticed that most of the Camaros were significantly faster, the Cobras too. I was wondering if the more compact bodies made that much of a difference in handling, or did I just build a "stinker"...lol


----------



## shocker36

I think he's putting a power additive in the tank. Whiz brand if I recall "helps you get outta the hole"


----------



## bearsox

Dyno said:


> Whats the deal with most of the Camaros??? Is the body really that much better? I see that my car has a smelly motor...:freak:
> 
> *Camaro bodies tend to work well for road racing compared to some of what JL had to offer but the Vettes usually did well also. My pick was based on what was left and what i never had before body wise so i took the silver Camaro. Glad i did as she seems to be having a good run !
> 
> Bear :wave:*


----------



## ParkRNDL

wow, i never would have thought I'd do better in the drags than the road course. guess lapping the gears worked. how does one cure a tail-happy JLTO? hmmm...

i used the camaro because they seem to handle well, especially when you lower them some. i have 2 set up as Fray/VHORS type cars with brass fronts, and those 2 are the ones my kids always grab when we go downstairs.

--rick


----------



## shocker36

I agree I have a few fray style cars with the Vette and Camaro bodies on them and I can slam those the most with out actually buying a fray specific resin body.


----------



## Dyno

Hmmm, I didnt even think about picking a body when I joined up, I just asked for whatever he wanted to send me. I lowered my GTO as much as I could, which was barely at all because the trunk lid is low. I shaved the glass where it meets the trunk, but thats as far as I went. Well now I know better. The car ran strong at my house, but my track is a pretty tight layout, the longest straight is only 7 feet. The car made real good power, enough so that it wheelied out of the slot with ease, I was going to include a wheelie bar but that would have been made out of materials not included with the car and that was a no no. Slamming the body and trimming the tires I suppose would have helped a lot to get the center of gravity down. Hindsight is always 
20/20.
Anyways this is my first forray in an H.O slot car race and it was fun as hell, even though I wasnt there to actually participate. Ive learned a lot about these cars in the past two months and have been working at gaining as much knowledge as I can for the next race day.:thumbsup:


----------



## shocker36

Im surprised my car is doing as well as it is my track is down at the moment so all I had was a power supply and went by the yup that sounds good method. I figured if anything it would look good.


----------



## desototjets

Mine was second best on the road course but second slowest on the strip but makes great rpm's. Hmmm


----------



## CTSV OWNER

desototjets said:


> Mine was second best on the road course but second slowest on the strip but makes great rpm's. Hmmm


I wonder if it's just like in real cars. HP is great on the road course, but torque moves the mass. 


Dave


----------



## bearsox

desototjets said:


> Mine was second best on the road course but second slowest on the strip but makes great rpm's. Hmmm


*Wonder what the longest stretch of straight is on the road coarse ? Perhaps ya got a great setup for handling and the 1st part of the power curve so on a coarse with limited straights she is at home . When hitting a long straight however ..... top speed and that particular arm's top end fall short ? Just a guess but since gears are pretty much all stock it's either the arm OR IF you reduced the OD on both the front AND rear tires. If you ground down both front and rear tires sizes then it's a bit like changing gear ratio and shows up more on longer straights. That would account for the good handling and good times in a curvy track but reduced times on a drag strip ? 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Dyno

Changing the rear tire height would definitely change the effective gear ratio. I am a drag racing afficianado with my 1:1 vehicles and have personally seen the effects of rear tire size have a great effect on top end trap speed.
My straights on my home track are 7 feet, I could not even come close to finding out how fast my car was on the top end. I had to tune it by ear. It also wheelied when you "slammed the gas". I think this causes the drag strip times to be slower for some of the faster cars because you have to "feather the throttle" off the line to get it going. I think a marginally fast car with a low center of gravity has the best shot on the drag strip as opposed to a real screamer that cant keep the shoes on the track.


----------



## desototjets

bearsox said:


> *Wonder what the longest stretch of straight is on the road coarse ? Perhaps ya got a great setup for handling and the 1st part of the power curve so on a coarse with limited straights she is at home . When hitting a long straight however ..... top speed and that particular arm's top end fall short ? Just a guess but since gears are pretty much all stock it's either the arm OR IF you reduced the OD on both the front AND rear tires. If you ground down both front and rear tires sizes then it's a bit like changing gear ratio and shows up more on longer straights. That would account for the good handling and good times in a curvy track but reduced times on a drag strip ?
> 
> Bear :wave: *


I did reduce the diameter of the fronts but the backs were just slip-on silli's. I have a 4x8 road course and it did handle very well. Not sure I could have done anything about the top end other than larger tires. Great fun nonetheless. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

CTSV OWNER said:


> Time slips for the road course and drags.
> 
> We still have the oval to run on but that comes with a twist. Hmmmmmm????
> 
> 
> Dave


Wow no comments?

Dave


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

ok ill bite, ''with a twist'' what does that mean?


----------



## shocker36

Im guessing either they are going to make them run clockwise woooo turn right turn right again guess what another right turn or make a figure 8 or cross over sections just a guess.


----------



## bearsox

*Oval comes with a twist Dave ? Does that say Chubby Checker is the guest driver ? LOL .... adding red rear guides and running in reverse ? Banks that slant outwards ? Swapping bodies for truck cabs ? Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ! I'm game for anything just do up a commentary and so cool pics !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well not all of the cars would trip the Tyco sensors. So I had to use a backup track. I rearranged my demolitioin derby track and cleaned up the leg and made a clean oval. But thats not the twist. So here is the track. Don't worry we will run counter clockwise.










We have the local PD block the intersections.

The real twist is in who will be piloting the cars. 

Dave


----------



## desototjets

Interesting looking track. Could you show a full view of it?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

desototjets said:


> Interesting looking track. Could you show a full view of it?












The track is on a 4x8 table it is all Tomy track. It is set up as three seperate ovals that all run thru each other. 6 different people can run at the same time and possibly get hit by 4 other cars. Timing and luck will get you thru. Also little regard for the car you are running. Its not a bad if your using someone elses cars. At the moment I have taken one bend out of the inner most oval for ease of the race. 

Dave


----------



## bearsox

*Wicked ! Better get a few more tow vehicles LOL ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## albie

Lol I'm shocked to see my lil flamed camaro did as good as it did.. I've never tuned or really messed with slot cars ever.. I always messed with rc drag cars that's it.. Dave what's it mean car has alot of coast is that good or bad? Albie


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Here is our test pilot.










Thats right folks. Its a drone race. I put "slow down" tape just before the turns and run the car until it crashes consistently. Then back 'em down just a notch until they crash only once in a while. Then I let them rip around for two sets of 39 laps each. During that time I hope they get several consistant laps in and record the best. 

This way all the cars have the best most consistent chance to perform the fastest laps on their own merits.

This will certantly mix up the top finishers.

Dave


----------



## TK Solver

With crashing in the plan, I'm glad to see there's no one seated in those bleachers at the near end.


----------



## desototjets

I like it.


----------



## bearsox

*Dave ,
been a bit so thought i would ask ...... any news or pics ? Finals ? Inquiring minds wanna know LOL !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Oh yea, We raced hard this weekend. Got some very surprising results. The auto pilot mixed things up alot. 

Now I need to take some pictures and post the results. It's actually more work than I figured for.

Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Final results with the auto pilot Oval added in. 

Color.. Car description....... Road course......Dragstrip ..... Oval......TOTAL......Place

silver chrome Camaro .... 6.030 ............ 1.742 ..........2.713......10.485...... 1st
orange Camaro .............. 6.246 ............ 1.553 ..........2.926......10.725...... 2nd
white Cobra .................... 6.258 ............ 1.914 ..........2.769......10.941...... 3rd
White/green Camaro ....... 6.212 ............ 2.126 ..........2.701......11.039...... 4th
blue GTO ........................ 6.610 ............ 2.023..........2.478......11.111...... 5th
black flamed Camaro ...... 6.374 ............ 2.069 ..........2.680......11.123...... 6th
pale yellow Camaro ........ 6.291 ............ 2.080 ..........2.754......11.125...... 7th
White/orange Camaro ..... 6.362 ............ 1.978 ..........2.788......11.128...... 8th
silver Corvette ................ 6.088 ............ 2.292 ..........2.784......11.164...... 9th
Green Ford Mustang ....... 6.615 ............ 2.180 ...........2.383......11.178......10th
red/chrome Camaro ....... 6.640 ............ 1.827 ..........2.802......11.269......11th
Orange Challenger ...... .... 6.421 ............ 2.173 ..........2.699......11.293......12th
blue Corvette G/S ........... 6.430 ............ 2.021..........2.899......11.350......13th
Gold Cuda ....................... 6.605 ............ 1.966 ..........2.941......11.512......14th
green Corvette G/S ......... 6.699............ 1.936.... .......2.878......11.513......15th
Blue Cobra ...................... 6.664 ............ 2.087 ..........2.821......11.572......16th
blue Daytona ................. 6.627 ............ 2.054 ..........2.923......11.604......17th
yellow Corvette G/S ....... 6.521 ............ 2.201 ..........2.911......11.633......18th
red GTO .......................... 6.652 ............ 2.033 ..........2.994......11.679......19th
silver chrome Willys ....... 6.580 ............ 2.118 ..........2.986......11.684......20th
White Ford Mustang ........ 7.670 ............ 2.635 .......... 3.020......13.325......21st

That was definitly more math than I had planned on. I had fun and Thank You all for your participation. 

Next the victory ceremonys.

Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

oooo the winners circle.

With those super small front tires. Third place on the road course it's Schocker 36









And with Second place on the Road Course it's Desototjets









And in FIRST Place on the Road Course it's none other than BearSox


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Now for the Dragstrip results.

And in third palce we have ParkRNDL









And second place was held by none other than BearSox









And the Big winner of the drags with a amazing amount of coast was Mahorsc


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And now for the race that really stirred the pot.

The Auto Piloted road course. I ran this on the outside lane so the long cars could "lean" against the rail.
So without further adue.

In Third Place on the Road course was Albie









And a big car snapped up second place, it was none other than Dyno.









And our First place racer on the road course was Clydeomite.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

*SO NOW FOR KING OF THE HILL**BEARSOX*

Congrats to you for building a all around swell car. 










Dave


----------



## shocker36

Thanks for the invite it was a blast I looked forward to all the pics and commentary. Maybe you could forward the info to AW and they might sponsor it the next time.
Soooo close to a podium finish. Must have been all the decals I put on:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

CTSV OWNER said:


> *SO NOW FOR KING OF THE HILL**BEARSOX*
> 
> Congrats to you for building a all around swell car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


way run bear grats


----------



## albie

Wow that was fun... I did better then I ever thought I would.. Lol albie


----------



## bearsox

*Thanks Dave for holding the event , donating the cars and for giving us all a chance to participate. Congrats to all the podium finishers and racers alike. Never figured i'd end up as King of the hill as usually the only one crowning me is my wife but that's another story LOL ! Anyway i had a blast tweaking up the car then watching to see what happens as it was a load of fun. Like i said thanks Dave .

Dennis Rutherford AKA Bear :wave:*


----------



## 41-willys

congrats Bearsox:thumbsup: Thanks Goose for the fun time.


----------



## desototjets

Thanks Goose for a fun event. I'm glad I was able to participate.


----------



## Dyno Dom

David, thanks for a fun event!  Congratulations, Bearsox! :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

thanks Dave for opportunity of tuning one of these tjets as i have never messed with any of them before it was a learning experience.thanks for the car. thanks for the pics and story line it was like a weekly tv series.looked forward to it. thanks for the hard work and expense it took to pull off a fun event like this.congrats to Bearsox for building one fine all around race car.


----------



## clydeomite

Congrads to Parkrndl,Bearsox, Mahorsc, Dyno, Albie and everyone who Participated. Especcially our Host Dave great event and a lot of fun and excitment. I'm happy I was the lone blue oval to stop the Gm stanglehold on podium finishes considering I forgot to limit my pickup shoes. Well there wer a lot of tricks I forgot to use that I thought of after the car had been mailed back and I started looking at entrance photos. I guess that is why real race teams use a check list food for thought on that idee. I think the best " secret" i used on my car and I don't know if it was a benefit considering the length of time the event took was applying armorall to the plastic gears. i know it sure helped on my dyno here at home. OK I fessed up now some of you other hot dogs need to divuluge your secrets as well. 
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey wow, that's me! never expected that... i DID seem to get a good chassis out of the box, but all i did was lap the gears and lower the body a little. guess it served me well. awesome! and those pictures... looks like an episode of Pinks or Pass-Time. :thumbsup:

thanks for bringing us all together for this event, dave. since I have nobody around here to race with, it's great to have an opportunity to interact with other slotheads. your time and efforts are greatly appreciated... 

--rick


----------



## bmt216a

Congrats to Bearsox on your big win. Would you like to share some of your tuning tips? A BIG THANK YOU to Goose for staging this race. A lot of fun and hope to be in another if there is one. Maybe please, PRETTY PLEASE :wave:


----------



## Gear Head

Congrats to the winners. Thanks goose for putting this together. I realize how much time you devoted to the project and appreciate it. This was a great idea. It seems like this is the way to go to enjoy the hobby. I can't seem to find anyone to tinker with out my way.


----------



## bearsox

bmt216a said:


> Congrats to Bearsox on your big win. Would you like to share some of your tuning tips? A BIG THANK YOU to Goose for staging this race. A lot of fun and hope to be in another if there is one. Maybe please, PRETTY PLEASE :wave:


*Wish i had some big secret type thing i do that others never heard of to tell. Truth is i pretty much do the same stuff as anyone does. I do run some fine grit sand paper under the top plate gears in addition to the top under white grease as they turn on my pit pal. I also use a jewelers smoothing broach i get from timesavers inc to smooth out chassis mold flash . I tend to ( when i have time ) try to remove as much burrs and mold flash from the chassis as possible in key spots. By key spots i am refering to arm cavity , top plate and crown housing as well as the axle and arm shaft holes. IF there is something in all that others don't do then i guess that it MAY help ?

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Dyno

Congratulations to everyone that placed, and a BIG Thank you to Dave for hosting this race. I thought it was a great idea and had a lot of fun preparing the car, and reading the results. Im glad the Goat did well in the oval. I have no idea why it excelled there but who knows...lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

Thank you Dave, for putting on a race. It gave me something to look forward to see each day. The pictures & the results you posted.
--fordcowboy


----------



## coach61

Thanks Dave! Hey I get anything for sucking so bad? lol...


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Yes Coach You get the most consistant award. 


Dave


----------



## Dyno

I was looking at all of the pictures of the cars in the winner circle and noticed something odd. All of the drivers standing next to their cars are men, but standing next to my car is a woman. I think I know why there is a woman there and if my assumtion is correct you assumed wrong. I am a man...lol


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Your hand writing was just too doggone purdy. All the rest you knew were sloppy guys.

Dave


----------



## Dyno

"Your hand writing was just too doggone purdy. All the rest you knew were sloppy guys."

My letter was typed and not handwritten. But anyways, Im still going to be hanging the picture up in the basement. That wasnt the first time someone assumed I was a girl because of my name and it wont be the last either. Some other occasions were when I got invited to the father daughter dinner dance when I was in High School and the best one was when I was 18 and got invited to be a participant in the Miss Teen CT. pageant...lol


----------



## desototjets

Did you win?


----------



## Dyno

I didnt win,....My father thought I should have went, but I didnt find the humor in it at the time. Now it sounds like it could have been a great way to meet some hot girls, but back then it was just embarrassing...lol


----------



## desototjets

It's a funny story now but at the time I'm sure you didn't care for it.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

so when is the car auction? and how will it be conducted?


----------



## bearsox

GOOSE CHICKEN's 2012 Slot Car Triathalon mail in race. Massive amount of Pictures!!!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

> I like Fordcowboys idea of auctioning off the top three cars. This would reduce the stretching the rules and make it a donation to Hobby Talk.
> 
> 
> that is what i was going by


----------



## bearsox

*I think what Dave was getting at was if you wish to support HT then just sign up and become a supporter. Folks get alot of bene's being on here and being a supporter is well worth the comaraderie alone. The chance to sell an item without fees or learn a little tip or share an experience is a nice bonus. I encourage anyone who wants to use funds to help HT to just become a HT supporter. I did and it was simpler and painless ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

well after reading back through all of the post i believed the intent was to auction off the top three cars with proceeds going to ht. i understand supporting ht and why, not really the issue here. it was said that it would give some others the chance to look at a winning car to see what they could do different to there car. and it could benefit ht at the same time.  but what ever. in the end i guess Dave has the say so.


----------



## hojoe

Here is a quote from the original post.
"What you have to do is super tune the car useing only the peices that are in the car that I mail to you. Then mail it back to me. I will preform the tech inspections run the heats check the times post the results and mail the cars BACK to the entrants wheather they place first or last you will be guaranteed to get atleast one free car.

I will also provide Prizes for the top 5 places. They will be slot car related."

So I thought that we all would get our entries back?
hojoe


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

yep i agree with you joe i read the same thing,but after that fordcowboy suggested auctioning the top three and Dave liked that idea. so i guess well just have to wait and see,


----------



## bearsox

GOOSE CHICKEN's 2012 Slot Car Triathalon mail in race. Massive amount of Pictures!!!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

ok here it is. go to SLOT CAR RACE AT MY HOUSE. FREE JL SLOT CAR INCLUDED
page 4
post# 60
line 15


----------



## bearsox

*Huh well i'll be . I stand corrected and missed it ! My apologies then . 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## fordcowboy

I would like to see the money go to Jerry Gill . I dont known him or have i ever talk to him.I have a nephew that just found out that he has leukemia .Had to stop working now he has no insurance to help paid bill. So i know what it is like to have to fight to paid bills and fight leukemia .Lets help a fellow hobby talker out.Please donate. thanks Lendell


----------



## sethndaddy

AAAH HAAA HAAA HAA HAA you guys won't see cars back, now Dave has a sweet stable of great runners


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

well, they are his cars.and at this point i am out nothing. in fact i am ahead because of the opportunity i have more knowledge of t-jets than i did before. and i had fun doing so.
i am even going to add a few to my stable so the next time i go down to see fordcowboy i can play fair.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well sorry for the dissapearance for abit. As some of you know my basement gets wet and then I end up depressed. Just had a small spell of self induced depression. I had asked about the auctioning off of the cars but got a poor response. I had hoped that more would have entertained the thought.

I will get the cars packaged up and sent back to their homes as soon as the floor is dried up again. 

Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

David, sorry to hear of the water. NJ did take a hit from that storm.
LI got hit pretty hard too. We had just come in from shopping & lost 
power about 10 mins. later. I hope you are back to normal quickly.


----------



## albie

I'm in the same boat as Dave here in nj my basement is all wet also.. That's one reason I moved all the screenprinting stuff up in the attic... Albie


----------



## desototjets

While my car finished 9th overall it was second in the road course. I have no problem with it being auctioned fwiw.


----------



## sethndaddy

anyone get anything back yet? Maybe a neat idea would be mix up the cars before they go home.


----------



## wheelszk

Nope, not I


----------



## PaulMarotta

Still at it eh? Looks like fun! Have been away from it myself for ages but may come back to it all, cheers!


----------



## wheelszk

I think Goose Chicken fled the country with our super tuned slot cars.............LOL


----------



## wheelszk

bump it


----------



## sethndaddy

Anyone receive their cars yet? or even hear anything???


----------



## 70ss

sethndaddy said:


> Anyone receive their cars yet? or even hear anything???





CTSV OWNER said:


> Well sorry for the dissapearance for abit. As some of you know my basement gets wet and then I end up depressed. Just had a small spell of self induced depression. I had asked about the auctioning off of the cars but got a poor response. I had hoped that more would have entertained the thought.
> 
> I will get the cars packaged up and sent back to their homes as soon as the floor is dried up again.
> 
> Dave




He hasn't visited this site since posting this on 3-28.


----------



## albie

i got my black flamed camaro back today guys.... also dave sent some extras along... thanks again dave and all who raced....... albie


----------



## Dyno

I got the Blue GTO back today, with some EXTRAS also! I had forgotten all about it, so it was a nice suprise.

Thanks again Dave. :thumbsup:

Dyno


----------



## bearsox

*Thanks Dave !!! I got my car and goodies today as well and could not be happier . A fun event and great time . Thanks so much once again for the fine event.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## wheelszk

Got mine back today plus extra, Thanks Dave.


----------



## bmt216a

MY car and extra came today. Thanks again for taking the time and hosting this neat race.:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

i got mine today. Thanks alot goose it was a blast to race with you . fcb


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hi David, I rec'd. your package today including the GS Vette. 
Thanks for the opportunity to participate in your contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Goose 
I received my Willys and goodies today. Thanks for all you did and and all the fun you gave all of us. Take care my friend:wave:


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy: My award winning car also arrived today. Thanks Goose. It was fun and I hope you enjoyed running the cars as much as I enjoyed awaiting updates. You really showed your generous side when it came to packing the boxes, way more than I ever expexted. Thank you again.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss

Received mine today also. Thanks Goose


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow. Got my car back today, and just wow. I mean, this guy offered his own cars out for us to tune and race, and then sent them back to us with some nice extras, again out of his own stash. Remember how Budweiser did Real Men of Genius in their commercials? I nominate Dave a.k.a. Goose Chicken for Real Men of Slot Racing. Whaddaya say, Mr. Proxy Race Organizer and Promoter? :thumbsup: Thanks, Dave!

--rick


----------



## coach61

Got mine and the goodies back today too! Thanks Goose your a man of greatness! Cool thing was the little Shepard looks just like our Female lol...except the one you sent has its mouth shut lol..


Dave


----------



## desototjets

I got my car and goodies back today as well. I'd like to reiterate what others have said about what a great and generous event this was. I feel fortunate to have been able to participate. Thanks again Goose!


----------



## hojoe

I also got mine in the mail today. Thanks again for all your efforts. 
Cobra's Rule!
hojoe


----------



## shocker36

Got my car back yesterday along with some extras, it was worth they wait. My wife thought it was funny that the miniature guy you sent looks like me. Maybe someone else who has a track would host the next mail in using the same cars. Thanks for the good time Dave.

Brian


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well I'm back. I'm glad my choices for the prizes did well for you guys.

As you know my cars and track are in the basement. I did not lose anything just enthusiasim and time. Thanks for hanging in there until I got your cars back to you.

Thanks to those whom sent me encouraging words to help me out of my funk.

Look for more race threads with prizes to come.

Dave


----------



## Gear Head

The Camaro and the unexpectedly generous prize arrived safely. You are a class act Dave! Thanks again for letting us join in on the fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

WOW WOW WOW THANK YOU SO MUCH I GOT MINE TO DAY
the box was full you went way beyond what you needed to i love love the truck that was in my box you can bet i will finish that one 
again thank you thank you 
if there is any think i can do to help you let me know 

ps:i forgot how fast this car was i will post a finish build on this car into a full blow LCHORS car soon i have already started


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

i to received my goodies box back a couple days ago.totally awesome event, Dave you rule.thank you.


----------

